# residential care for the elderly



## maxwellmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi again,ok a discussion has been going on here (at home in uk,in my kitchen)re;care of the elderly (ex pats) if required ? Do the Spanish expect you to sell your property to pay for this ? I'm sure here in the uk if you own your property you are required to sell it, I might be wrong ? I'm not looking at residential care for quite a few years yet I hope!!!?? But its worth knowing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxwellmouse said:


> Hi again,ok a discussion has been going on here (at home in uk,in my kitchen)re;care of the elderly (ex pats) if required ? Do the Spanish expect you to sell your property to pay for this ? I'm sure here in the uk if you own your property you are required to sell it, I might be wrong ? I'm not looking at residential care for quite a few years yet I hope!!!?? But its worth knowing


I don't know how good your spanish is, but I have just found this

Salud: Ingreso en una residencia

it doesn't say anything about selling your property as far as I can see - but it looks as if, in the event that you can secure a place in a public 'residencia', you will be expected to hand over 65-85% of your income. For a private one you'll be paying somewhere in the region of 1500€ a month



> Así los centros públicos pueden venir a cobrar entre un 65 y un 85% de los ingresos anuales. Este porcentaje deberá garantizar que la cuantía resultante no supere el coste establecido y que el usuario dispondrá de una cantidad para gastos personales. Los residencias privadas marcarán sus propios precios: se puede hablar de 1500 euros de media al mes.


----------



## maxwellmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,thanks for that.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Elderly Care*

There is very little care in Spain as they expect the family to do the lion's share (along with a number of other European countries). That which there is, is means tested which means it mostly goes to the Spanish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know, but I would imagine this goes along the lines of unemployment benefit in that if you haven't paid into the system you wouldn't be able to access a place in a public residential home - you'd have to go private.
Any information on this? Any ideas


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know, but I would imagine this goes along the lines of unemployment benefit in that if you haven't paid into the system you wouldn't be able to access a place in a public residential home - you'd have to go private.
> Any information on this? Any ideas


that would make sense to me - the website I linked to gives lots of info, but I have to admit I haven't ploughed through it all

it does say that the residents have to have lived in the area for a qualifying period of a number of years, but nothing about having paid into the system

googletranslation


> The requirements to be met for admission must be consulted in the establishment in question.
> 
> As a guide, (the rules of each Autonomous Community is this sense varies) the conditions to be met are as follows:
> Doctor examining patient
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that would make sense to me - the website I linked to gives lots of info, but I have to admit I haven't ploughed through it all


Hehehehe - me neither


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hehehehe - me neither


haha - I just found the relevant bit & edited my post in between answering the phone, giving directions to my house etc. etc.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I worked in an expat nursing home in Spain for a while and it wasnt cheap, it was private and yes, if you hadnt got funds available the you had to sell your property

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I worked in an expat nursing home in Spain for a while and it wasnt cheap, it was private and yes, if you hadnt got funds available the you had to sell your property
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, obviously, you have to pay for it somehow 

I think the OP meant if you were in a state run home, though


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that would make sense to me - the website I linked to gives lots of info, but I have to admit I haven't ploughed through it all
> 
> it does say that the residents have to have lived in the area for a qualifying period of a number of years, but nothing about having paid into the system
> 
> googletranslation


Not have been expelled from other schools???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> Not have been expelled from other schools???


It's a Google translation, not meant to be taken too seriously...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> Not have been expelled from other schools???


:rofl::rofl:

I didn't even look at the googletranslation - just picked out what I thought were the important bits from the original!!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's a Google translation, not meant to be taken too seriously...


No, I don't think you can take google translation seriously  but it does give you a laugh.


----------



## maxwellmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,thanks for all your replies. Don't need it yet,but the more info you have - the better. .....max


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is also some type of private homecare service for expat infirm clients, there is a mid eighties lady down our road, a widow, and the home carer's come in to look after her personal needs, and sometimes walk her up the road with her zimmer frame, they call in 2-3 times a day.
I remember seeing an advert in one of these homecare companies advertised in one of the free news papers for this type of care, I presume it is one of these companies she uses.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> There is also some type of private homecare service for expat infirm clients, there is a mid eighties lady down our road, a widow, and the home carer's come in to look after her personal needs, and sometimes walk her up the road with her zimmer frame, they call in 2-3 times a day.
> I remember seeing an advert in one of these homecare companies advertised in one of the free news papers for this type of care, I presume it is one of these companies she uses.


yes, there are quite a lot of these private companies around, they don't come cheap though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fergie said:


> There is also some type of private homecare service for expat infirm clients, there is a mid eighties lady down our road, a widow, and the home carer's come in to look after her personal needs, and sometimes walk her up the road with her zimmer frame, they call in 2-3 times a day.
> I remember seeing an advert in one of these homecare companies advertised in one of the free news papers for this type of care, I presume it is one of these companies she uses.


I'm sure there are various schemes around the country; I know there is an "English" residence in Madrid, but the offer and availability would vary around the country. I can't see much being on offer for elderly British immigrants in Logroño or Cuenca for example.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Ayuntamiento are building a massive residential complex for old people right in the middle of our village. It will accommodate 80 people. It's a bit of a cuckoo in the nest physically because it towers over the other buildings, but I think it's really nice that the old folks will still be close to their family, shops and bars and not stuck on a green-field site in the middle of nowhere. 

I assume it will be state funded and subsidised because nobody here has got any money!


----------



## maxwellmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

*more jobs for the area*

Hi,in reply to post about the new care home. Thats good,if they are looking at that many residents,its going to create a fair few jobs for the area,good luck to them!!:clap2:


----------

